# It'll buff out



## Red1970GTO (Jun 25, 2011)

:thumbsup: Needs some work and I'm not really wild about the gold color, but it is a 455... 1970 70 GTO 455 HO Frame Body Parts | eBay

I'm all for brining them back from near death, but wholly cow!


----------



## El Monte Slim (Sep 8, 2014)

If that were a MOPAR, Mark Warner could restore it on _Graveyard Cars_.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

own a factory 455 4spd RamAir '70 project, built a little over a month after this '70, in a much more desirable color combo, fact equipped with 3.55 12 bolt posi, console, buckets, rally gauges, in dash tach, AM FM multiplex, ride and handling, JL rally II's. all the cool stuff, but the Judge option. Much more complete than the eBay mess, but would take a MAJOR expenditure of cash to properly restore it, then still not worth/ or bring the $$$$$ of a NOM auto RAIII Judge money, if had to let it go 

the eBay mess is possibly a solid straight '70 455 frame, a pair of 455 frame brackets, (hopefully) the original 3.07 McKinnon 12 bolt, and some core disc brake pieces. A few trinkets, and a little scrap value. $3500...No, not unless one was desperate and could personally examine the frame.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

In 1981, a friend bought a '70 455 M-22 4 speed 3.55 12 bolt car for $175 because it didn't run. He repaired the burrnt resistor wire to the distributor and drove it home. Clean car, original red paint, parchment interior, white vinyl top. We just didn't care for 'late models' back then, and yanked the drivetrain to put into his '66 GTO. The '70 was scrapped. Learned later that it was a very, very rare car. The stupidity of youth!


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

my dad is a tv repairman, he has a whole box of tools, we can fix it
or if your not the buffing type bring a screwdriver
"not wild about the gold color" ???? not wild about the missing door, roof,front clip, rear quarter, seats,interior,glass but good thing is shipping is only $3.74-- no "buy it now button"????


----------



## snoslyd (Mar 9, 2010)

Auction ended!?!?! I was just about to bid!:cryin:


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

The best part of the ad is that it is sitting in Pittsfield.
It looks like the frame may be bent so it will never run right but it you needed a parts car for your parts car...


----------

